# Can this Ford Be a Lemon????



## thelandscaper27 (May 24, 2001)

Hello everyone.
I am considering on buying a 1979 Ford F100. 2WD
A little rust. 
Runs good an automatic. 
Exhaust leaks under manifold. 302 engine? It is a V8 (gas)
When I pressed down on the brake, it felt kind a hard to push down on. My nieghbor told me that could be loss of vacuum in the brake line. Please help me here.

PS he asks for $1,000.00

thelandscaper27


----------



## Patbobcat (Jan 6, 2002)

Just buy it, you can always pour lots of money into it later!


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Could be lots of things...does it have power brakes??
Sounds a little high for a 2 wheel drive but beats the price of a new truck. If it is what your looking for try to negotiate a better price, who knows maybe you'll own it.

Good luck,
Mark K


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If it says ford anywhere on the truck, its a lemon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2002)

I Knew Dino was going to chime in sooner or later  

You just keep driving those Cheby's Dino LOL

Greg


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

You mean Dodge Dino not Ford. JK LOL. 

I am impressed with the new Chevy though. A fellow contractor stopped on Monday at a lot I was working. He had a brand new Duramax Chevy with a 8ft Fisher. Let me finish the lot with it. Now there was only 3-4" but I was impressed. It had good power and was quiet. Problem was plowing with an 8ft after working all night with a 9ft. My only real concern may seem petty but I did not like the seats. I found them a little too bolstered for me. Maybe I would get used to them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2002)

Dino,

Look out a Ford is coming!









Just jokin with ya brother

Greg


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I expect that when I start slamming fords in the ford forum.
Although with Bills rust thread in the Dodge forum, I now see that fords and dodges are junk. Glad I own a bow tie.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plowking35 _
> *Although with Bills rust thread in the Dodge forum, I now see that fords and dodges are junk*


I would blame myself more than the truck, for being lax with undercarriage washing esp during the winter months.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I agree, I am sure there are items under my truck that could use some TLC


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*You're not plowing, so...*

why not have the guys paint the underbodies. That's what we have been doing. And when were done with that, we'll polish the blades, and then steam clean the blocks, polish the ceiling fans, clean out the heating ducts in the building.... You get the idea. Sorry, just venting and kidding. I'm waiting for some snow too or at least a good warm streak. Its just that I have a half a dozen or so sidekicks waiting with me. Another couple of warm days and we'll be able to finish some landscaping jobs we started before Christmas, so really nothing to complain about.

But I'm a Ford guy, so I couldn't help checking this post. How about $500.00, take it or leave it for that truck. This way you can get used to paying for stuff 500 bucks at a time, which is probably how it will go for a while with an older truck, if you're lucky.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

SLS you are doing some of the same things we are.  


Actually I kinda like the half days myself. Spend more time with the wife.


----------



## thelandscaper27 (May 24, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. I think that I should stay with those Chevys. The vehicle has power braks.


----------



## thelandscaper27 (May 24, 2001)

Thanks for all the advice on my thread. I'll stick with those Chevys.
PS That ford truck has power brakes.


----------

